# Aurora Forgotten Prisoner tribute kit



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - this is my build up of the forgotten prisoner - this kit is produced by Monsters in Motion and sculpted by the great Jeff Yagher.
it took around 3-4 weeks to build and paint.
it took a lot of work to get the Aurora box art colours to look ok on it.. but i think i managed it in the end!..
my unopened prisoner kit next to it is to compare colours and the actual kit.. which i think is a perfect sculpt!... and i can't wait for the Ghost kit to come out!..


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice build sir! I love the colors! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have one that I have not started yet and will get built one day. I hope MIM continues the series.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks HabuHunter32.. but i have a few of the tribute kit's and Frankenstein was going to be the next inline...but Monsters in Motion pulled the plug on any further tribute kit's.. due to not selling many, so Franky is on the back burner for now!!.. to me the best i have is the Phantom kit.. excellent sculpt and a challenge to build up!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got this kit too...unstarted also the Giant FP from Python kits, it stands 22" tall...Great detail in both kits...
Ian you've done a remarkable job of capturing the BoxArt look, ...very nicely done!
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Mcdee.. is the Python kit looks good - i was going to purchase it until Jeff Yagher did the tribute one... have you any other kits in this range???


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Ian...I'll link you to his products page...
http://nightgallerykits.net/index.htm

owning both kits, I've done a comparison between the two and absolutely no disrepect to Jeff, IMHO I do prefer the Python version, although I must say ...I wouldn't part with either, it may be that the Python kit is larger that is the only difference and therefore I like it a bit more... plus the snake is ingesting the rat in the Python version
Here is a comparison between all three kits as to the Base sizes...









Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the images...it looks as if the large kit looks more like the Aurora original kit... and i love the fact the snake is eating!!.... is the kit all resin?? and any chance of a picture of the skeleton??.. just to compare the skulls!!...all the best Ian


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow Ian thats a very good build and paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> Thanks for the images...it looks as if the large kit looks more like the Aurora original kit... and i love the fact the snake is eating!!.... is the kit all resin?? and any chance of a picture of the skeleton??.. just to compare the skulls!!...all the best Ian


No problem Ian....Yes the Python kit is resin...I've only started painting the Python kit and so bear in mind that these pictures are of the parts in close proximity to where they will eventually be set...Also the Prthon kits' skull comes in two pieces (the jaw is a seperate piece)




































...as I said... the jaw isn't attached to the skull and so it is not as opened as it should be right now...but will be when (and if) I ever get back to it.
You've already got the Yagher kit, so if I were you I wouldn't hesitate to aquire the Pythonkits version...You won't be disappointed and they do compliment each other!
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

IanWilkinson said:


> ...i have a few of the tribute kit's and Frankenstein was going to be the next inline...but Monsters in Motion pulled the plug on any further tribute kit's.. due to not selling many, so Franky is on the back burner for now!!


IMO, the reason the kits didn't sell well is because of Monsters In Motion's involvement; their reputation for dishonesty and unethical business practices is well known in the garage kit industry, and many modelers won't do business with them under any circumstances because of it.

Back to the topic, nicely done Ian! The Aurora _Forgotten Prisoner_ was the first kit I ever built (way back in 1969; the Fright'ning Lightning version), so I have a very nostalgic soft spot for it.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I like how both those larger kits have a 'neck bone' extension of the spine, to position the skull on. On the original, there is no neck piece and as I remember, you have to position the skull on the neck ring, making it difficult to get the same pose as the box art.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're right CMM the neck bones in these two kits is something the original Aurora didn't have...I also got The Hanging Tree and the Giant guillotine from Python kits... http://nightgallerykits.net/index.htm ...
and love 'em

















I remember waiting what seemed an eternity for Monsters in Motion to get the Yagher to me, but Al at Pythonkits was damned near over night...he's in Florida and I'm in Calgary Canada, so a tip of the hat to his expedience :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great looking build-up, Ian - You really nailed the colors :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> IMO, the reason the kits didn't sell well is because of Monsters In Motion's involvement; their reputation for dishonesty and unethical business practices is well known in the garage kit industry, and many modelers won't do business with them under any circumstances because of it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Have to agree with you on this, Zombie...they screwed over a friend of mine who did some work for them...I purchased a couple of resin kits from them that were absolute poo-poo, even though they brag about their casting process...never again.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice job Ian. You really captured the box art exactly. I know how tricky it is to get colors matched.

I just started the MIM Dracula and Phantom kits over the last week. If I get lucky and work my butt off I might have them to take to Wonderfest. There is a fair amount of up front work on the resin to get a good fit, the walls in particular, and clean up the seams but overall they are pretty good for resin. These are the first resin kits I have done so it is a learning experience. I am thinking about the other box art kits MIM have and might pick up another when these are completed. I would really like to get the Bride someday. 

When I purchased mine earlier this year I talked with a guy at MIM to place the order. He seemed like a real nice guy. They actually had to pour mine rather than take it off the shelf. He said the pouring date would depend on the weather as humidity affects the resin. I got them a couple of weeks later so I was happy with the service. I purchased a resin monster clock from them some 3 years back but those are my only two dealings with MIM.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> No problem Ian....Yes the Python kit is resin...I've only started painting the Python kit and so bear in mind that these pictures are of the parts in close proximity to where they will eventually be set...Also the Prthon kits' skull comes in two pieces (the jaw is a seperate piece)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have both versions as well. I got the Python/NightGallery kit about 10 or so years ago and it is quite striking in its own right. I believe the skeleton used in this version was based on the Renwall skeleton in thier visible series so I prefer Jeff's versions skull but otherwise I would also give my preferance to the Python/NightGallery kit. Just because it has an upscaled Aurora look to it. 

They both are great kits and Im glad I have both!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...is it just me, or do the feet on the MIM version look a little funky?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> You're right CMM the neck bones in these two kits is something the original Aurora didn't have...I also got The Hanging Tree and the Giant guillotine from Python kits... http://nightgallerykits.net/index.htm ...
> and love 'em
> 
> 
> ...


Al's got great kits!! I have his How To Video "How To Build Aurora Resin Kits!" from years ago!! Tell him Mitch said Hi!:wave:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all you that replied to my Prisoner post.... i have lots of kits from over a 15 year period from MIM.. the older kits.. i have C Lee as Dracula fighting P Cushing as Van Helsing..and the kit is huge!.. no warping and Jeff Yagher sculpted them both!...also i have a 15 year old Gorgon kit (Hammer films) again casting excellent..but the worst kit i got from them was the jason figure from my scratch build of the Final battle!!....i had to scompletely re-sculpt the legs!!....i will post an image below..


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

*Final Battle...*

Hi i sculpted all skeletons and base/wall... just purchased Jason and top skeleton (metal) from MIM..


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i just love the other Prisoner - it's huge compared to the Yagher version...and in my view better... as i think the MIM is good - but the sheer size of the python one is impressive!!...what was the rough weight compared to the MIM one??..as living in the UK i must pay high shipping as well as tax to get the dam thing into the country!.. the tribute kits cost aprox $30 shipping and $50 tax (USD) so the price of the kit is bumped up!..
are these Python kits made to order??.. or can you just order one and get it in a week or two??


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice work, Ian. Your painting looks, well... like a painting. Wow!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> i just love the other Prisoner - it's huge compared to the Yagher version...and in my view better... as i think the MIM is good - but the sheer size of the python one is impressive!!...what was the rough weight compared to the MIM one??..as living in the UK i must pay high shipping as well as tax to get the dam thing into the country!.. the tribute kits cost aprox $30 shipping and $50 tax (USD) so the price of the kit is bumped up!..
> are these Python kits made to order??.. or can you just order one and get it in a week or two??


Ian it's about 2-2.5 kilograms (5-6 pounds) and when I ordered mine it was made to order...Al told me the castings took about a week and when they were done, he emailed me and shipped them right away and Man, they were here in 2- 3 days...Now keep in mind I ordered The Giant Forgotten Prisoner, the Giant Guillotine and the Hanging Tree at the same time...I paid his list price for each kit and he shipped them to me 4000 miles away for free!!!
So email him and see what he can do for you, but I'm telling you Mate, you won't regret it...my dealings with him have been a pleasure:wave:
I just did a search and it looks like MIM is also selling the Pythonkits FP...
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...iant-forgotten-prisoner-model-hobby-kit-p-663

But if I were you I'd contact Al directly... http://www.nightgallerykits.net/prisoner.htm

Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Ian, your work is wonderful, as always.

Not defending MiM because I haven't had many dealings with it one way or another, but it wasn't my impression that the line was put on hold because it's a poor seller. In fact, I would have guessed just the opposite.

The plan was to do Frankenstein's Monster next, but it was put off because of a rash of cease-and-desist orders from Universal. The company was going after all kinds of fan-made products, including T-shirts and statues. Of all Aurora's kits, Frankie is the most popular, and with flat head and neck bolts, he's distinctly a product of Universal Studios. 

Some hoped that the Witch might step up, since that's not a licensed character.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Ian , very nice work, should be proud.

Randy


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool looking paint job, well done Ian! :thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Todd - you may be right about the licence thing, but i mailed MIM about the next lot of kits... and there reply was something along the lines of ..due to the recession and sales being down..no more tribute kits are planned..
BUT i don't know if they ment after the recession they would be back producing more kits!!!...we live in hope!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Breath-taking work on the Final Battle kit, Ian; if you could sculpt those skeletons, you didn't really need to buy the Jason figure, you could have made your own, and even better!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> I like how both those larger kits have a 'neck bone' extension of the spine, to position the skull on. On the original, there is no neck piece and as I remember, you have to position the skull on the neck ring, making it difficult to get the same pose as the box art.


The last time I built the kit I carved the neck bone out of a piece of the sprue and glued it in place before I glued the head on (tilted back like the box art). I also created eye sockets and filled in the palate (the empty space where the roof of the mouth would be). It isn't perfect, but it's good enough for me.



deadmanincfan said:


> ...is it just me, or do the feet on the MIM version look a little funky?


Yes, but they match Bama's original long-box artwork.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Beautiful work on the Prisoner, Ian. Love the colors!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! the Sinbad build looks fantastic as well! You sculpted the skeletons? Excellent work sir! Cudos on The Prisoner and Sinbad!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> Todd - you may be right about the licence thing, but i mailed MIM about the next lot of kits... and there reply was something along the lines of ..due to the recession and sales being down..no more tribute kits are planned..
> BUT i don't know if they ment after the recession they would be back producing more kits!!!...we live in hope!!


My two dealings with MIM, one a personal phone call, have been very pleasant and they delivered as promised. I picked up the box art Dracula and Phantom back in February by a phone call. It sounded like they didn't actually have any on the shelf at the moment and the guy said they would pour as soon as the weather was decent. Apparently high humidity is not too great for resin curing as he seemed to indicate that to me and I don't know much about resin chemistry. It also sounded like they do the resin work outside or at least in a non-controlled environment. But I think I got them less than 2 weeks later and my overall impression is very good.
I am thinking of picking up the Prisoner and the Wolfman as I think these are both available. I would dearly love to get the Bride if they ever do her again. And if they managed to get around the legal issues a Frank would be great too. Mine are currently in maddening construction in hopes I can finish them for Wonderfest.


----------

